# My first 3*



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I think it was from the dude I took back to his car he left at the bar the night before. Started complaining about how Uber killed the cab companies. Then went off about everyone’s so afraid of getting sued for serving to much alcohol to the patrons. Apparently the bartender took his keys from him and made him call a cab. 

All I said was, thank god you made it home safe and your car is still here. Have a great day. 

I have 18 rides in the past two days, driving when I can because of some home projects. Of those I’ve received 15 tips either in app or cash. 

Also had 3 riders ask if it’s possible to specifically request me on their return trips?

Just venting

My rating remains at 4.95, but damn!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It won't be the last. I have 6 for the year. Still haven't reached 500 trips. 4.89, But I favor Lyft.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I find that most of my <5 ratings are people that probably didn't like me or my opinion, not necessarily that they had a problem with the drive. That's why I keep my conversations relatively light. Things like the weather and stuff.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It won't be the last. I have 6 for the year. Still haven't reached 500 trips. 4.89, But I favor Lyft.


Oh, I know. I have 9 4*. 1 1* and now 1 3*. Along with 278 5*. I need a 2* now to hit for the cycle!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Only worry about stars when they have some market value. Unless you can exchange them for cash, quit stressing over them. They're meaningless.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Only worry about stars when they have some market value. Unless you can exchange them for cash, quit stressing over them. They're meaningless.


I've notice. My eBay auction for 10 5* still hasn't gotten a single bid!


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I think it was from the dude I took back to his car he left at the bar the night before. Started complaining about how Uber killed the cab companies. Then went off about everyone's so afraid of getting sued for serving to much alcohol to the patrons. Apparently the bartender took his keys from him and made him call a cab.
> 
> All I said was, thank god you made it home safe and your car is still here. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


I got a 3 star once. Only once and I know why.

I was out at 4 AM (I never do mornings but I thought I'd try it for one day). I picked this guy up in an industrial area with a ton of Big rigs going in and out of it all morning. Melbourne folk will know the Seaford area well with all our tradies.

Anyway, so, I come up behind this one truck indicating to tbe right. I patiently waited for about 3 minutes until it registered that the truck had its hazard lights on and wasn't moving anywhere.

The rider thought I was a moron and gave me a 3 star. If you ask me, he was kinda nice. Lolz



BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, I know. I have 9 4*. 1 1* and now 1 3*. Along with 278 5*. I need a 2* now to hit for the cycle!


2s are hard to get. You have to basically make a complete moron unhappy but fill them with enough compassion or pity that they just can't bring themselves to 1 star you.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I think it was from the dude I took back to his car he left at the bar the night before. Started complaining about how Uber killed the cab companies. Then went off about everyone's so afraid of getting sued for serving to much alcohol to the patrons. Apparently the bartender took his keys from him and made him call a cab.
> 
> All I said was, thank god you made it home safe and your car is still here. Have a great day.
> 
> ...





BigRedDriver said:


> I think it was from the dude I took back to his car he left at the bar the night before. Started complaining about how Uber killed the cab companies. Then went off about everyone's so afraid of getting sued for serving to much alcohol to the patrons. Apparently the bartender took his keys from him and made him call a cab.
> 
> All I said was, thank god you made it home safe and your car is still here. Have a great day.
> 
> ...





BigRedDriver said:


> I think it was from the dude I took back to his car he left at the bar the night before. Started complaining about how Uber killed the cab companies. Then went off about everyone's so afraid of getting sued for serving to much alcohol to the patrons. Apparently the bartender took his keys from him and made him call a cab.
> 
> All I said was, thank god you made it home safe and your car is still here. Have a great day.
> 
> ...


I think that 4.95 is pretty good. I know that it sucks getting a low rating, but don't focus too much on it. I have gotten low ratings in the past, specially from dudes. Remember, a lot of times people will rate you low based on your physical appearance, dress code, hairstyle, and even the cologne you wear. This past Friday, I picked up a couple in the downtown Los Angeles area. From the moment the couple entered my vehicle, the woman started to be extremely friendly as she tried to make conversation. I wanted to be polite, but also did not to make the dude feel uncomfortable. At the end of the ride I had a feeling the dude would give me a low rating based on his woman being friendly (flirty) with me. So I decided to give this dude a 1 star because I just knew that he would rate me low eventually. I did receive a 1 star rating by the end of the night. I simply laughed at this moron for being a coward and not being able to control his woman. As for my ratings, they dropped to 4.9. However, I drive to make money and not to keep perfect ratings. Keep up the good work, and don't let any passenger's ratings get into your head.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

So I haven’t driven since last Thursday. Been checking the Uber app to see if any late tips or ratings came in. Checked everyday.

Today I check it and see a $2tip came in, then I also see my rating went down because of a 3* I also must have gotten.

I checked the ride that the tip came in from, and see it’s the same guy I suspect gave me the other 3*?

Seriously, both times tip plus down rate?

And both times it’s over insensitive comments?

This time I never said two words to the guy, except that I hoped he had a great weekend.

Next time I see that guy come up, I’m taking the trip. I’m 4.94 so the rating isn’t a big deal, but the dudes getting my 1*. Might warn other drivers about the tipping dufus.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I picked up another 4 today. I think it was my last ride that I picked up off the DF. No rhyme or reason; prompt pickup, pax was on wrong side of street based on where she had the pin placed, I offered my warm greeting, offered phone Chargers and to let me know if she needed anything at all, smooth and safe drive. God I hate this rating system.


----------

